# small black capsules



## natureboy (Jun 8, 2010)

it sounds like vole droppings to me. i have had some this year but the havent hurt the comb yet.


----------



## rkr (Oct 30, 2008)

Anything like this? These are roach egs.


----------



## Whitetail (Feb 3, 2011)

Three segments? They weren't small hive beetles were they?


----------



## iahawk (May 19, 2009)

Thanks for the input. Possibly roach eggs--though I'm pretty sure there were 3 distinct segments. I'll go back out a bit later when it warms up a bit and pull a tray out and try to take some pictures and measurements. Definitely not an insect, more like a dropping, casing or egg, with smooth, rounded ends. I'll put a photo on later if I can.


----------



## iahawk (May 19, 2009)

I posted on our bee blog about the capsules, with photos. I think they are, as suggested, ****roach droppings, though not as shiny as the ones in the photo above. They are more like the ones in a photo I found on a website I made a link to. So, if roaches, I'm not too concerned. 
Here is my blog link:
http://bees101.blogspot.com/
Thanks for everyone's input.


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

its poo


----------



## rkr (Oct 30, 2008)

It's possible, you guys up in Iowa really know your.........................stuff!!

here's some roach poo from the net. Look pretty similar.


----------



## McSpadden (Sep 4, 2008)

I think it is wax moth poo.


----------



## iahawk (May 19, 2009)

I'm *hoping* it is ****roach poo, but if wax moth I will need to get a warm day to rotate boxes. If I have any, they would likely be in the bottom of my 3 medium supers, which likely is now pretty empty. With temps still in the 20's at night and only mid-30's daytime, I can't do it yet. If I have them, and I did clean out some from my pull-out tray in the fall, I'll need to get at them ASAP. Fingers crossed.


----------

